# does any1 keep fer de lance



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

hiya does any1 keep fer de lance as im thinking of getting1 in september but cant really find any good info on them from hands on experiance, i know they have no fear of man so was wondering what they like to keep:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stacy said:


> hiya does any1 keep fer de lance as im thinking of getting1 in september but cant really find any good info on them from hands on experiance, i know they have no fear of man so was wondering what they like to keep:2thumb:


Which version?

That is one serious snake..........The obvious question would be are you experienced? Got your DWA in place? Aware of the shit you'd be in if tagged?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Which version?
> 
> That is one serious snake..........The obvious question would be are you experienced? Got your DWA in place? Aware of the shit you'd be in if tagged?


b. atrox
have had lots of venomous in past their is pics on my facebook, , just getting back in venomous and iam after a copper head and the common lance head...yes i have a dwa or i would be getting my croc and these would i . . oh yeah i know what trouble i will be in as just spoke to a bloke a liverpool school of trop med, , do you own1?


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

stacy said:


> good info on them from hands on experiance


Please define 'hands on'......

As slippery said that IS on serious snake. You really should be an experienced DWA snake keeper before even thinking about one of these guys.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> Please define 'hands on'......


 well people who own them ,not free handle them: victory:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

stacy said:


> well people who own them ,not free handle them: victory:


Just checking. :lol2:

The words, hands on and DWA scare the life out of me when used together. To many idiots in the world just begging to get Darwin award.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

stacy said:


> hiya does any1 keep fer de lance as im thinking of getting1 in september but cant really find any good info on them from hands on experiance, i know they have no fear of man so was wondering what they like to keep:2thumb:


As Slippery says,very serious snake,and i would not recommend for most keepers.They will strike at anything that moves,and are so fast giving multiple bites,anything near the viv is fair game.What venomous have you kept,and dealt with before ?.Massive divide,from dealing with copperheads and B Atrox.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

tengalms said:


> As Slippery says,very serious snake,and i would not recommend for most keepers.They will strike at anything that moves,and are so fast giving multiple bites,anything near the viv is fair game.What venomous have you kept,and dealt with before ?.Massive divide,from dealing with copperheads and B Atrox.


Ive not dealt with any in captivity and doubt I ever will, however I've caught them in the wild in Central/South America and as "tengalms" says they are lightning fast, nervy and bite freely!

We pulled one of a road in south America and it went nuts biting everything repeatedly including itself about 4 times.............

Not a snake to be taken lightly ...................


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> biting everything repeatedly including itself about 4 times.


Hope it brought it's own anti-venom :lol2:
Although thats something I've always wondered about but never bothered to find out, exactly what effect does it's own venom have on a snake?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Hope it brought it's own anti-venom :lol2:
> Although thats something I've always wondered about but never bothered to find out, exactly what effect does it's own venom have on a snake?


The venom gland (if intact) seems to offer some resistance to venom of the same species. Studies on venomoids being bitten however, show a weakened immunity.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Oliver Dodds said:


> The venom gland (if intact) seems to offer some resistance to venom of the same species. Studies on venomoids being bitten however, show a weakened immunity.


Interesting, seems logical though.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> The venom gland (if intact) seems to offer some resistance to venom of the same species. Studies on venomoids being bitten however, show a weakened immunity.


thats interesting, any links to papers?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> thats interesting, any links to papers?


Search the forum, the relevent information and documentation has been posted on here before somewhere.
I think Al (Viperkeeper) talks about it on youtube as well (although I may be mistaken).


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

You'd have to assume some form of anti-body was made during venom production, which is then released into the snakes body? Which would make sense of venomoids show less resistance - no more venom production = no more antibody.

Might be barking up the wrong tree totally though.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

stacy said:


> hiya does any1 keep fer de lance as im thinking of getting1 in september but cant really find any good info on them from hands on experiance, i know they have no fear of man so was wondering what they like to keep:2thumb:


My brother has a couple one is quite calm but knows just what your upto which we think is more dangerous than the out and out nutter thats the other one. Very very dangerous snakes.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Jabba the mentor said:


> My brother has a couple one is quite calm but knows just what your upto which we think is more dangerous than the out and out nutter thats the other one. Very very dangerous snakes.


were are you from asfar as doncaster council have checked they couldnt find any private collector in u.k with any.i have orders a pair of babys from a bloke called graham cocks took a lot of tracking down and talking to a bloke a liverpool school of tropical med be4 i made the choice to buy them if i send some1 pics of them would some1 be able to post them for me thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stacy said:


> were are you from asfar as doncaster council have checked they couldnt find any private collector in u.k with any.i have orders a pair of babys from a bloke called graham cocks took a lot of tracking down and talking to a bloke a liverpool school of tropical med be4 i made the choice to buy them if i send some1 pics of them would some1 be able to post them for me thanks


how did Doncaster council check?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> how did Doncaster council check?


I dont see how they could check, there is no national data base of DWA licence holders and what they keep!

Are we assuming that lazy ar*ed penny pinching council officials took the time, effort and cost to phone every local and metropolitan council in Britain?

I dont think so:whistling2:

But there again I am very cynical


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I dont see how they could check, there is no national data base of DWA licence holders and what they keep!
> 
> Are we assuming that lazy ar*ed penny pinching council officials took the time, effort and cost to phone every local and metropolitan council in Britain?
> 
> ...


exactly :2thumb:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

SiUK said:


> exactly :2thumb:


 thats what the woman in the council said because they wanted information on the snake so they said they were guna check to see if any1 had 1 that they could talk to them about, but id never heard of them doing that be and they said they cant find any1 with1 so they just had to google it lol, but iv just found some1 in mansfield with 1 so they didnt check hard if they did


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stacy said:


> thats what the woman in the council said because they wanted information on the snake so they said they were guna check to see if any1 had 1 that they could talk to them about, but id never heard of them doing that be and they said they cant find any1 with1 so they just had to google it lol, but iv just found some1 in mansfield with 1 so they didnt check hard if they did


Me thinks the Doncaster Council official is full of SH*T


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I wouldnt believe them, its not an easy task to find out exactly who keeps what in the UK, thats why LSTM did the survey to try and find out.


----------

